# In desperate need of an LGD!



## WineValleyFarm (Jun 16, 2012)

After losing 4 of my favorite (and most valuable) geese to a fox I've decided we really need an LGD. I am leaning towards a pyr but can not find anything near me. If anyone knows of a breeder or someone with puppies or a young dog available in Maryland or centrPennsylvania please let me know. I'm not opposed to an older dog either but it has to be good with people especially children. Chickens, geese, horses, cats and other dogs. Any help would be appreciateed. Ive been looking for almost a year but now I just can't wait any longer and lose any more birds. I have tried the rescue groups but they want their.dogs in a pet environment and while it would be a family dog it would he living outside and have a job to do.


----------



## secuono (Jun 16, 2012)

There's someone with $250 pups in WV. You'd have to search, no idea where the contact info is.

How are they getting them? Do you have an electric fence or anything to protect them?

http://petchickensofvirginia.com/gr...5&t=10401&p=81599&hilit=great+pyrenees#p81599


----------

